# Coon Hunting in North Ga



## Yotaman86 (Dec 2, 2016)

I have a year and a half old redbone that I am trying to hunt with. I have been practicing with him since he was a puppy on drags and live coons. This is my first coon dog and I need to find some guys that are willing to let me hunt with them. If anybody wants to help me out please pm me.


----------



## Rulo (Dec 9, 2016)

Any luck on here?  If not, visit UKC / Coonhound bloodlines and look up when and where they are sponsoring competition/night hunts.

They are held on Saturday nights in small towns all in N Georgia. Get there early and chew the fat with the fellows and maybe you'll meet some friendly folks who can help you out.


----------



## JOE DUTTON (Jan 22, 2017)

You welcome to go with me and my dogs anytime you can


----------

